# male GSD in central NJ needs help!



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Duke: Petfinder

This has been passed along to me, with the message that they are not sure how much time this dog has left at the shelter. I am not sure if there is someone here in rescue that might be able to temp test him and find him a foster home.

thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Duke 
* German Shepherd Dog *

* Large







Adult







Male







Dog *

  
Click to see
full size
   
 
View Video 
   



Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Duke*


Duke is magnificent! He is very smart, loves his master and is willing to please. Unfortunately Duke does not show well in his kennel, but once out the pictures and video shows you what a wonderful guy he is. He would do best as an only dog because his attention is devoted to his owner. Duke is a big guy so small toddlers would also not be a good idea. Duke is in need of a foster home or better yet a permanent home soon as he has been at the shelter a long time. If you have an interest in meeting Duke please contact Marilyn at 609 209 9327. Duke will be neutered prior to adoption. Dog Application 



Note: AFEW reserves the right to deny any application that is deemed unfit or unsuitable for the animal. Please be aware that our animal adoptions are NOT on a first come- first serve basis. Our sole purpose is to find the best possible home for the animals that fall under our care.


























Duke is up-to-date with routine shots and house trained. 
*My Contact Info*



AFEW - Animal Friends for Education and Welfare, Inc.
Hightstown, NJ
609-448-5322
 

 Email AFEW - Animal Friends for Education and Welfare, Inc.
See more pets from AFEW - Animal Friends for Education and Welfare, Inc.
 Share on Facebook






Complete an online application 
 and email it to 
[email protected] .

Let me know if this is kill or non-urgent - thanks!


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

the email i received said they "were not sure how much time he had left before they put him down" so I am assuming it is a kill shelter. I wish my female was not dog aggressive (and that i was not fostering 3 kittens right now) or I would see if i could pull him.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Duke is in a shelter*

*Duke is in a Hamilton County Shelter, all you have to do is adopt from them..its a 25.00 fee for residents..maybe more for people out of the township..I doubt very much they would put such a NICE NICE dog down..again he is IN THE SHELTER...Hamilton Animal Shelter*
*609 8903550:help:*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump for Duke


----------

